# Picked up 2 Motorbikes over the weekend



## frankster41 (Dec 22, 2015)

I picked up these two Schwinns over the weekend. A 35 DD with a lot of incorrect parts and a 37 Motorbike. For now I am going to make a rider out of the 37 and put the tank in it from the 35. What do you think?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2015)

Tank looks like it came off that anyway!!!! I'd love that horn mount (hint)


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 22, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> ...put the tank in it from the 35. What do you think?




Works for me - good for you.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 22, 2015)

That tank looks fine on the Liberty. If I had the money now I'd have tried to buy that 35 DD and put it on myself. But I'm glad it went to someone who put them together. I figure if I didn't put the tank on after ten years it was best to let it go to someone who would. Looks like both bikes found the right owner.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice finds frank I like them!!!


----------



## buickmike (Dec 22, 2015)

I feel like if both bikes were side by side the difference would become evident- wheelbase then handlebars...for this reason I vote to keep parts separate and build both back to former glory


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Mike
I would like to do that. I will have to keep hunting for more bikes and pieces.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 23, 2015)

The mounting bracket looks unique. I‘ve never seen one like that before. 



  It looks like the horn was painted red including the bike forks & bearing cups as well.
“vintage”  home job....cool !

I’ve seen two variations of the mounting bracket for this horn.
This is one of them which I have on my bike.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 27, 2015)

The truss rod bracket for the horn is in the 37 catalog for like 40 cents. the other one is like 9 cents most people went with the cheap one.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 27, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> The truss rod bracket for the horn is in the 37 catalog for like 40 cents. the other one is like 9 cents most people went with the cheap one.




Frank,
I didn't remember the correct price when I told you about the mount. I just checked the Chicago Cycle Supply catalog. The truss rod mount is the No. 4 and sold for 18 cents. Although I was right in remembering that it was still twice as much as the more common stem or handlebar mount.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 27, 2015)

It looks like the holes on the side could be light mounts.+I would buy repo if available.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 27, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Frank,
> I didn't remember the correct price when I told you about the mount. I just checked the Chicago Cycle Supply catalog. The truss rod mount is the No. 4 and sold for 18 cents. Although I was right in remembering that it was still twice as much as the more common stem or handlebar mount.




Thanks for the follow up info as there is a lot of curious people asking about this mount.
L8R
Frank


----------



## benmcjamin (Dec 27, 2015)

is that headlight original??
i have one just like it but didnt know what it went too


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 27, 2015)

benmcjamin said:


> is that headlight original??
> i have one just like it but didnt know what it went too




yes the Delta Silveray is original to the bike.
If you are looking to get rid of it I could use one on the 35 Motorbike.
Send me a PM if you can
Thank You


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 27, 2015)

buickmike said:


> It looks like the holes on the side could be light mounts.+I would buy repo if available.




Pretty sure those holes are used for routing the wires (handlebar button and to battery). I've not seen any lights that were mounted there.


----------

